# Red nail polish recommendation



## llehsal (May 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a really nice, classic red nail polish.  I have a few from different brands, but have not gotten the right one.  I bought one from China Glaze yesterday, but it's not what I'm looking for.  What are your favorites?  It could be matte, shimmer, anything.  Thanks much.


----------



## kayjay (May 30, 2011)

I am not a red person by any means...but I love Zoya's Snooki.


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2011)

I have a few reds but the only ones I have swatches for are Wet n' Wild, which I love. I love my Rimmel London one and my OPI but those are more on the brown side than a brilliant red.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/117721/wet-n-wild-china-glaze-nail-wheels


----------



## vixie13 (May 30, 2011)

I have one of those little Sephora nail polishes that I just adore! Best red I've used!


----------



## Diava (May 31, 2011)

Here are some of my favourite reds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sorry about this space cant seem to get rid of it)

    Zoya Kimmy                                       Zoya Maura







   China Glaze Hey Sailor                       OPI Red My Fortune Cookie







   Zoya Reva                                          Mac Obey Me







    Illamasqua Throb                                OPI Smitten With Mittens






    China Glaze Ruby Pumps                   Nail Etc Greenwich Market







    Essie Vintage Wine                             China Glaze Lubu Heels


----------



## Karren (May 31, 2011)

My favorite red is OPI "got the bluse for red"... Love the blue under tones...


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 31, 2011)

I love the essie vintage wine and china glaze lubu heels.. so pretty!


----------



## llehsal (May 31, 2011)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2011)

Did you add anything to your nails to make them look that glossy? I don't recall that polish being that glossy. It's VERY hot look.
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite red is OPI "got the bluse for red"... Love the blue under tones...


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

Great swatches everyone!

I really love Red Pearl by China Glaze.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

Milani Bet on Red is super pretty and not as dark as the swatch online appears to be.

This blogger has a swatch up that I was able to find from google...

http://www.totalbeauty.se/nagellack-bet-on-red-milani/

and she has a whoel bunch of red suggestions

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2011/02/plethora-red-pink-nail-polish-valentines-day/


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 3, 2011)

My favorite true reds are OPI Vodka &amp; Caviar, and Zoya Sooki

Here's Zoya Sooki swatched (OPI V&amp;C is just a tad bit darker)


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2011)

^ That is a fantastic red as well.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 3, 2011)

Lippmann Lady is a Tramp.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 3, 2011)

are those your nails? Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite true reds are OPI Vodka &amp; Caviar, and Zoya Sooki
> 
> Here's Zoya Sooki swatched (OPI V&amp;C is just a tad bit darker)


----------



## llehsal (Jun 3, 2011)

Wowzers!!!  Thank you much!



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite true reds are OPI Vodka &amp; Caviar, and Zoya Sooki
> 
> Here's Zoya Sooki swatched (OPI V&amp;C is just a tad bit darker)


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 4, 2011)

Diava--The Lubu Heels is such a sexy vixen color!  I love it!  What brand is it? Did I miss that somewhere?

Annette--Your nails are GORGEOUS! I love them.  Do you do them yourself, or do you have them done by someone else?  Very nice shape.  My ideal shape and length.  If I could find someone who could do my nails like that, I would go and have them done again.  But since I haven't found the right person just yet, I'm just dabbling in painting them myself.  I just ordered some new colors.  Looks like I need some more reds now!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, those are my natural nails, and I do them myself. You can see lots more on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Jun 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Diava--The Lubu Heels is such a sexy vixen color!  I love it!  What brand is it? Did I miss that somewhere?



It's China Glaze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

